# The Go-Getters: The Motivator, The Visionary, and The Activator



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

*Three: the Motivator*  — an image-oriented, accomplished, efficient performer. Threes experience life as a series of tasks to be accomplished and use their drive, focus and energy to complete them. Coming across as competent, confident and capable is important to these high energy workers. Often outwardly personable, they can remain internally detached from people as they focus on completing tasks. They often find other people’s feelings and questions slowing them down in their quest for achievement.

Threes are active, goal-oriented, future-oriented, and work-oriented. Whether or not they themselves are aware of their inner world of feelings and ideas, they usually reveal only the most pleasant and ingratiating aspects of their inner life; thus, they are personable without being personal. Possessing an uncanny ability to read other people's motives even from afar, they use this political ability to find their way around or through other people's needs and agendas in order to secure their own success. Being naturally optimistic, they walk away from negative people and situations. Threes feel caught in failure and so strive to avoid it; they want to feel competent, capable, and successful.

 Threes lead with the Feeling Center but it is also underactualized in them. Leading with Feeling gives them their focus on image and their personable approach to people. Underactualized Feeling makes them aloof and difficult to know personally or intimately. Most of their personality comes from the other two centers. They are known for all they can accomplish — evidence of the Doing Center. They have goals and plans, can organize and be efficient — evidence of the Thinking Center.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

*Seven: the Visionary*  — an analytical, entertaining, self-indulgent visionary. Often enthusiastic and funny, Sevens experience life as a banquet whose every delicacy must be savored. Their attitude is, if you don’t enjoy something why bother doing it? There are too many valuable experiences that can be enjoyed. Easily engaged in new interests, Sevens have active minds that rarely slow down. They may need support in following through on difficult tasks because their multiple interests easily distract them.

Sevens are optimistic, happy, and fun-loving idealists who can't admit of problems that can't be solved or situations that can't be fixed. These are often mentally creative people with overactive minds who have difficulty following through on their plans and ideas without the support of others who are more practical. Sevens, who are enthusiastic communicators and socially charming, need to balance their idealism with a heavy dose of realism, focused effort, and fortitude. Their love for others is most evident in their loyalty and thoughtfulness as they generally avoid any direct communication of intimate emotion. Sevens feel caught in the pain of life and so strive to avoid it; they want to feel happy. 

 Sevens lead with the Thinking Center, and so their minds are overactive with ideas, plans, and humor. Their Support Doing Center propels them to do something about what their ideas and become involved in the world. Their Feeling Center is underactualized, and so they have difficulty expressing emotion directly and in relationships are protective of their freedom.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

*Eight: the Activator*  — a competitive, practical, passionate maneuverer. Eights experience life as a series of obstacles to be overcome. They disdain weakness and rely on their strength, although they rarely feel as strong as they appear to others. Often known as vital and engaging, they prefer to deal directly with most situations. Taking a stand is easy for them while backing down, even when they are wrong, is difficult. They intend to get the most from life and to let little if anything or anyone stand in their way.

Eights concentrate on their own abilities to make things happen; thus they come across as forthright, blunt, firm, and full of life and strength. Some are loud and raucous, others are reserved and proper, but all are direct in communication. They have clearly defined ideas on what is just and use their considerable strength to make the world conform to their ideas, first for themselves and then for others. Eights are organized people who are determined to be in control whenever possible. A tender side lies within them which their own family can tap into, along with anyone they consider to be oppressed. Eights feel caught in their personal weakness and so strive to avoid it; they want to feel strong.

  Eights lead with the Doing Center, which makes them dynamic, power-oriented people who have great presence. Their Support Thinking Center allows them to plan their actions, making them maneuvers; or to justify their actions. Their underactualized Feeling Center makes them oblivious to the world of emotions, insensitive to other’s feelings, and unaware of their own feelings and emotional needs.

[Source]


----------

